# statserial



## antolap (Feb 7, 2016)

There's a little program (statserial) which reads serial port pins state.

I use it on Linux Debian and CentOS, but I can't find in /usr/ports.  I don't know if it's only for Linux or it can be used also on FreeBSD.

If someone wants to check, I'll appreciate a lot.
thanks


Here are some references:
http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/saucy/man1/statserial.1.html
http://ftp4.se.freebsd.org/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/statserial/
https://www.rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/centos/5.11/x86_64/CentOS/statserial-1.1-38.2.2.x86_64.html

```
Summary: A tool which displays the status of serial port modem lines.
Name: statserial
Version: 1.1
License: BSD
Source: ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/system/serial/statserial-1.1.tar.gz

description
The statserial utility displays a table of the signals on a standard
9-pin or 25-pin serial port and indicates the status of the
handshaking lines.  Statserial is useful for debugging serial port
and/or modem problems.
```


----------



## chrbr (Feb 7, 2016)

I gave it a try. The only change I did was to remove LDFLAGS out of the Makefile. This was a shot in the dark, but may be successful. Please see below the relevant section of the modified Makefile.

```
statserial:   statserial.o
   $(LD) -o statserial statserial.o -lcurses
```
`make statserial` generated some binary.
Running `statserial /dev/cuau0` as root generated some output as below.

```
Device: /dev/cuau0

Signal  Pin  Pin  Direction  Status  Full
Name  (25) (9)  (computer)  Name
-----  ---  ---  ---------  ------  -----
FG  1  -  -  -  Frame Ground
TxD  2  3  out  -  Transmit Data
RxD  3  2  in  -  Receive  Data
RTS  4  7  out  1  Request To Send
CTS  5  8  in  0  Clear To Send
DSR  6  6  in  0  Data Set Ready
GND  7  5  -  -  Signal Ground
DCD  8  1  in  0  Data Carrier Detect
DTR  20  4  out  1  Data Terminal Ready
RI  22  9  in  0  Ring Indicator
```
which looks promising.


----------



## antolap (Feb 7, 2016)

I get these errors:


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Feb 7, 2016)

Something wrong with your GCC installation, conflicting stdio implementations. `cc *.c -lcurses` ought to work fine.

Juha


----------

